# Trophy Space



## damiller (Mar 14, 2020)

Starting Saturday 3/21/2020 (and every other Saturday after that) from 7-10pm CST I will be running a Casual RPG Tabletop. We will use Discord for Audio (and rolling).

The game? 

Dungeon Crawling in Space!!!! Using a hack of Trophy Gold for the rules.

You are members of a Away Team. You go on dangerous missions.

Sound like fun, for at least one night?

Send me a DM, I’ll send you an invite to Discord, and everytime I play the first 2-5 folks who message me will be the players for that session.


----------

